# Mcintosh mx402



## exomoons (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi all, 

I was wondering if anyone here has a diagram for the DC/converter pinout to mx402. One of the brown wires came loose on both ends of the connectors and while I do know where it came from on the DC/converter side I not sure about the mx402 side (there are three available pins). At it stands right now I cannot power up the mx402 but I know it has power since I can load and unload tapes and eject the cd magazine from the changer. 

Ive been searching for some information but little information is available, so far this is what Ive got (but unsure):

From the DC/Con
2 are for +-15v - Green?
2 are grounds, joint as one pin - Black
1 supplies constant 12V to the HU - Brown?
the last one is the remote turn on from the HU to the DC/Con - White?

From the 402
2 Greens from DC
1 Black
1 White from DC

1 Red Acc
1 Brown mute/illum?
1 White mute/illum?

At the moment I think the 12V constant power supplies to the HU is the brown wire but I dont know which of the three available pins is the correct one.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## exomoons (Sep 14, 2016)

No one?


----------



## exomoons (Sep 14, 2016)

Never mind I figured it out.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you have the operating manual?


----------



## exomoons (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry I don't. I believe the manual (if available) is in Japanese only as this is a limited-run model for the Japanese market (info came from Mcintosh themselves). 

Are you after something from the manual?


----------



## exomoons (Sep 14, 2016)

.


----------

